# Poa Supina Monostand



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

I've read that Poa Supina thrives in shade and wet areas, thats my front 1000sqft.

I'm contemplating doing a reno next fall and looking into which grass type I want. I'm thinking of going Poa Supina with Poa Triv. Am I insane? Anyone have experience with actually growing Poa instead of killing it?

http://m.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/shade-grass-seed/poa-supina-shade-grass.html


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

cfinden said:


> I've read that Poa Supina thrives in shade and wet areas, thats my front 1000sqft.
> 
> I'm contemplating doing a reno next fall and looking into which grass type I want. I'm thinking of going Poa Supina with Poa Triv. Am I insane? Anyone have experience with actually growing Poa instead of killing it?
> 
> http://m.outsidepride.com/seed/grass-seed/shade-grass-seed/poa-supina-shade-grass.html


I am trying the same thing on a test. Perennial Creeping Bluegrass. Poa Annua Reptans

True Putt from Outsidepride.com





These pics are about 6 weeks after seed down


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Rule11 damn that looks great!

I'm excited


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks! I am really leaning to Renovation of my entire front yard next season with this.

Especially when the Annual Poa keeps invading my PRG and the color differences is annoying.

So this test plot is to see if I should just ride the Poa train rather than fighting it.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Rule11 is the Perennial Creeping Bluegrass Poa Triv?

What's your HOC on those pics? Do you use Rotary or a reel mower?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

The 2 types i know of is 2 Putt, and True Putt. Both of them are labeled as Perennial Creeping Blue Grass or " Perennial Poa reptans" True Putt is the seed i went with simply because i could not locate the 2 Putt Seed. That seed is the newest version of the 2. 
Currently i have my HOC at 11/16' with my 20" Cal Trimmer. My 25" was to hard on it so i switched to the 20" until it is more mature or i find a good deal on a greens mower


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

cfinden said:


> @Rule11 is the Perennial Creeping Bluegrass Poa Triv?
> 
> What's your HOC on those pics? Do you use Rotary or a reel mower?


Funny how they have a complicated name for Poa annua with stolons. Even funnier is that I've had wild types of it come up in the lawn near the garage in the past.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't think you're insane! I think a monostand of just about anything looks good. If that's the grass that could grow the best in lawn then why fight to force something else!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Rule11 said:


> cfinden said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that Poa Supina thrives in shade and wet areas, thats my front 1000sqft.
> ...


Looks beautiful, but god have mercy on the soul of whoever attempts to renovate grass ever again there short of waiting for a nuke to hit.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> Looks beautiful, but god have mercy on the soul of whoever attempts to renovate grass ever again there short of waiting for a nuke to hit.


Agreed.

If anyone ever inherits the yard...Full reno and lots of Tenacity in Fall and Spring every year...and maybe Prodiamine in the Fall. Or go with it as-is!


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

SpiveyJr said:


> I don't think you're insane! I think a monostand of just about anything looks good. If that's the grass that could grow the best in lawn then why fight to force something else!


Thanks man, I've been trying the common shade cultivars and they're just not thriving. I almost wanna pull the trigger this spring.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Rule11 
Is there downsides to using these types of Poa? Such as more emergent seed heads? Or have they bred True Putt to remove the undesirable features of normal Poa Triv?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

cfinden said:


> @Rule11
> Is there downsides to using these types of Poa? Such as more emergent seed heads? Or have they bred True Putt to remove the undesirable features of normal Poa Triv?


Well, they say this strain does not produce high amounts of seed heads like annual Poa, but time will tell the story. I already see seed heads developing in my PRG front yard. I have battled these for a few years now. I can really tell that this is prime growing for the Annual Poa. Spots hold the dew differently then my PRG. they have doubled in the past couple weeks. i did an over seed in August. Was planning on Pre-M at the end of October to see if that helps at all for spring. Probably to late.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

@Rule11 can you let me know how you keep the edging so clean on the asphalt where the pavement seems to be on a 45degree bevel, do you have more pics 
How do you edge it ?


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

Shadow4478 said:


> @Rule11 can you let me know how you keep the edging so clean on the asphalt where the pavement seems to be on a 45degree bevel, do you have more pics
> How do you edge it ?


I use to use my string trimmer "weed whipper", but I just bought a new Echo with the quick change attachments. So now I use the edger attachment. Tried for the first time yesterday. Worked nicely. I will take some more pics this weekend.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

@Rule11 please do 
I'm curious how you run the edger on the angel. I want to get an edger and if you have the ability to edge on the 45 degree let me know how please


----------



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

So I am not sure exactly your question, but here are some pics, and the Echo trimmer I use.


----------

